# Configurer un Switch ethernet



## Jul57420 (13 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour, 

Tout est dans le titre , j'ai acheté un switch ethernet TP-LINK 8 ports afin d'étendre mon réseau.
Seul problème, mon switch ethernet ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai un routeur wifi ( HAMA ) , et j'ai essayé de brancher le switch entre le routeur et ma box internet, la pas de soucis.

Mais lorsque je branche mon switch sur une prise réseau chez moi, la je n'ai plus internet.
Je précise que ça ne vient pas de la prise car branchée en direct sur mac mini ça fonctionne,

ma question est donc,y a t'il un paramétrage a faire sur mon routeur wifi pour que mon switch fonctionne ?

merci a ceux qui m'aideront..


----------



## daffyb (13 Janvier 2016)

Jul57420 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout est dans le titre , j'ai acheté un switch ethernet TP-LINK 8 ports afin d'étendre mon réseau.
> Seul problème, mon switch ethernet ne fonctionne pas.
> ...


Bonjour,
A moins d'avoir un Switch administrable (et ça tu le saurais, c'est pas le même prix), ça ne se configure pas un switch.
Les prises réseau chez toi, à quoi sont-elles raccordées ?
C'est quoi ta box internet ?
C'est quoi ton routeur wifi exactement ?


----------



## Jul57420 (13 Janvier 2016)

les prises réseau sont raccordées a un boitier DTI.
Ma box c'est pas vraiment une box, c'est du wifi max..
mon routeur wifi, c'est un routeur de marque HAMA..


----------



## ph81000 (19 Janvier 2016)

Jul57420 a dit:


> les prises réseau sont raccordées a un boitier DTI.
> Ma box c'est pas vraiment une box, c'est du wifi max..
> mon routeur wifi, c'est un routeur de marque HAMA..




Je n'ai pas compris comment était connecté ton réseau. Sur le boitier DTI seule la box devrait être branchée.

Peux-tu nous donner des précisions ?

Voici comment devrait se présenter ton réseau. (Il est possible que le réseau wifi soit crée par la Box internet elle-même).
Quel est ton fournisseur d'accès internet ?


----------

